# Slate with 29er wheels!



## teamvwracing (Sep 10, 2004)

So a friend and I decided to try some 29er wheels on our Slates. Some stated it wouldn’t work while some thought it possible. Either way, we gave it a shot. 
The wheels are Mavic Crossmax SLR 29 wheels. We have named them “FrankenSlate 001” and “FrankenSlate 002”.

My Friends is a 2x11 Ultegra Slate. He decided to run 700x33c small knobby tires. Clearance is there but tight due to his front derailleur. 
FrankenSlate 001








My bike is the Force 1x11. I am running 700x32 panaracer gravel king, slick tire. No issues with clearance at all.
FrankenSlate 002




















Bike was super stable at 40 to 45 mph speeds on the Kancamangus. The panaracer gravel kings are very supple. Bike felt like a road bike. 

Bike has become even more versatile. 

The setup allows for quick change over between 650b and 700c. No adjustments needed.


----------



## teamvwracing (Sep 10, 2004)

Not sure why that last pic is upside down, but its funny. Lol


----------

